# What color might the foal be?



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I have ALWAYS wanted a nice LOUD leopard appy. Sort of my dream horse since I fell in love with a neighbor's. I found for sale an Appy Mare that is bred and my husband and I are interested but we are wondering the chances of getting a leopard appy baby.

The ad says :
Here is an proven producer Appaloosa broodmare bred to a Proven Appaloosa Halter stallion. He is a Red Roan Leopard, she is a red Roan with a blanket. She has produced National top ten horse. He has produced World and national Champions. She is 15.1 hands tall and 13 years old. Easy to be around and easy to breed and foal out. He is 16.1 hands tall with an excellent disposition. She is straight off the Sully Ranch in South Dakota and is old foundation lines. He is a more modern Appaloosa. Here is a steal for a proven producing broodmare and her unborn foal. she is due to foal March 2012. $1000 firm. First picture is her second picture is stallion. I need to make room for my foals that are starting. 

Mare that is for sale as bred









Stallion that she's bred too


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Unfortunately, there are no "chances" or odds on the pattern other than odds on a homozygous fewspot or snowcap, or a solid. The foal could be a leopard, but could also be a blanket, a varnish roan, a snowcap, or a fewspot...the foal could also be a solid.

The actual odds on the foal having color are 25% no color, 50% color either blanket, leopard, varnish roan, or variation or combination, and 25% fewspot or snowcap...


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

What Face said. Appaloosa patterns are _extremely_ hard to predict.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I think she's a nice mare for the price & that foal is going to be popping out soon! Could be a nice project-is the mare broke for riding?


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

The biggest thing I love about breeding appys is that you never know what you are going to get. I also stalk other appy breeding farms to see what their foals are going to be. 
If you go to 2012 foals, 2011 foals, 2010 foals and look at Strictly Ballroom (Tango). I own her 2011 black leopard colt. Her 2010 and 2012 fillies are full siblings but neither of them are leopard (though both are beautiful).

http://palisadesapps.homestead.com/2010-appaloosa-foaling-barn.htmlYou can see that even though they all had the same chances for leopard, only one has it. 

Your best bet for getting a loud leopard... is probably to buy one.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Whew, that baby in the background of Crossover's photo is a CHUNK! Gorgeous baby in the foreground as well!


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

I used to enjoy reading a group forum called "the appaloosa project". It is funny how unpredictable LP is. It was shown that the best odds to get a leopard appy is fewspot x solid or leopard x leopard. Even then it is just luck... Those appy genes are elusive, and I believe still not fully understood.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

trainerunlimited said:


> Whew, that baby in the background of Crossover's photo is a CHUNK! Gorgeous baby in the foreground as well!


I believe the one in the background was her yearling Chester... another black leopard. 

The foreground is my beautiful boy Lance shortly after birth. (not that I'm prejudice or anything )


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Crossover said:


> I believe the one in the background was her yearling Chester... another black leopard.
> 
> The foreground is my beautiful boy Lance shortly after birth. (not that I'm prejudice or anything )


Oh, he is OK...:rofl:

Check out these two, out of my linebred Plaudit broodmare One Freckle One Freckle Appaloosa . These two were born in 2009 and 2011 after I sold her to another breeder when I stopped breeding...


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

Faceman said:


> Oh, he is OK...:rofl:


^ I'll take that one 

He's getting even better as he gets older... though we are starting to move into the awkward yearling stage.
Again... totally not prejudice... I swear :wink:
and no I'm not one of those people who take pics every five seconds of their perfect, precious babies... really I don't... :hide:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I don't know about colour but at least they picked a match that will hopefully help some conformation faults. He has really upright pasterns but hers should help. He also don't have much for hocks (yay for halter breeding) but she is nicely sloped to.give the foal better athletic ability.
She's got a long neck that does not tie in well at all but he should clean her up there. Her topline is a little weak (depending on how many babies she has produced) but he does have a nice short back and good round croup. 
So that gives the foal the best chance at coming out being a better athelete then either parent. For a prospect that's not a bad price if she has produced nice foals before (keeping in mind the stallion she was bred too). They say she is proven so I'm assuming she has offspring showing because I don't think just because a mare can mame a baby she is proven (check out the human race for a prime example) so I'd ask for more details.


----------

